# General question related to petcare.



## MicleThomson (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,
I want to know whether one should hire a stranger to take care of the pets while someone is on vacation. You can feel free to comment or suggest your views.

Thanks 
Micle Thomson


----------



## Dulally (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there!

:thumbdown: Everything in me cries NO!  Would the stranger have access to your house and valuables let alone a defenceless animal? Would you able to do a check on the stranger? Why not network amongst yur friends? 

Or advertise locally and see what happens, if none of your friends or rlatives can help?

Good luck


----------



## louweasel (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi i,m a vet nurse thats petsits in my spare time. Really you should make sure the person is police checked and has insurance. 
If you speak to your local vets they probably have nurses too that petsit or can recommend someone to you.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ditto what the others have said.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Completely agree with other posts.

Would NEVER leave my pets with a stranger-
on therare occasion that they have been left with 1 of our children( they are both in their 30s)to take care of them we have worried and rung home every day.
Would never forgive myself if something had happened when a stranger was looking after them
Maureen


----------



## mugatea (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm a dog walker/pet sitter and to all my clients I'm a stranger to begin with, I think if you research who you are getting well enough you'll be ok. Getting recommendations for a local established pet sitter shouldn't be hard. 

Google maps is a good place to find local pet services. Most will have links to their websites and which can help you judge.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

No. We take our dogs with us. ( They wouldn't take a blind bit of notice of a stranger anyway. )


----------

